# What's the gender ratio



## rubiksczar (Jul 15, 2010)

I've noticed a majority of boys speedsolving the rubik's cube, but rarely girls.
so I'm going to do a gender poll
men/boys:answer #1
women/girls:answer #2


----------



## Toad (Jul 15, 2010)

You can actually do polls on these forums... And who have you already counted in that poll?


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> You can actually do polls on these forums... And who have you already counted in that poll?



I just made a poll.
answer #1 is for boys
answer #2 is for girls


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Apparently the forum has more shemales than females!
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12334


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

I wanna be a Kämpfer.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol @ at "Dene" as an option in the poll.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

From the WCA database:

8717 male
1078 female
285 unknown


----------



## Bryan (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From the WCA database:
> 
> 8717 male
> 1078 female
> 285 unknown



And just so people don't ask, the WCA hasn't always requested gender, so people who've competed in just the earlier competitions are "unknown."


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 15, 2010)

im a DENE.I have orange hair and blue facial hair.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From the WCA database:
> 
> 8717 male
> 1078 female
> 285 unknown



To elaborate on this:

If you count a person once per competition, so as to weight for activity, the new numbers are:

22183 male (88.8%)
2488 female (10.0%)
308 unknown (1.2%)

and if you count a person once per round of a competition, the numbers are

103956 male (93.8%)
6385 female (5.8%)
514 unknown (.5%)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2010)

There wasn't a "Man" option so I went with "Boy"


----------



## Weston (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From the WCA database:
> 
> 8717 male
> 1078 female
> 285 unknown


285 are Dene


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Guess which three countries have more female than male competitors in the WCA database. I'll make it a bit easier, the three countries are among these ten:

Aruba
El Salvador
Ireland
Jordan 
Luxembourg
Macau
South Africa
Turkey
United Arab Emirates
Vietnam

No checking, only guessing!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Guess which three countries have more female than male competitors in the WCA database.


New Zealand, Luxembourg, Czech Republic.
Total guesses.

Edit: posted before above edit.
Now going with:
Luxembourg, South Africa, Turkey.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachu got one right (in his edited guesses).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

South Africa, Macau, Aruba


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Guess which three countries have more female than male competitors in the WCA database. I'll make it a bit easier, the three countries are among these ten:
> 
> Aruba
> El Salvador
> ...



Aruba and Macau aren't countries.

I'm gonna guess Aruba, UAE and Turkey.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Aruba and Macau aren't countries.





StefanPochmann said:


> Rune said:
> 
> 
> > Aruba and Macau are not "countries"
> ...


They still do.



Sa967St said:


> I'm gonna guess Aruba, UAE and Turkey.


Two correct.


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

UAE, Ireland, Luxembourg.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

keemy got one.


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

keemy will keep guessing out of boredom:
UAE, Turkey, El Salvador.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Now you got two


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

Jordan, UAE, Turkey


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

keemy got it. Here are the numbers (female+male+country, sorted by m/f):

1 0 Jordan
3 2 United Arab Emirates
3 2 Turkey
1 1 Aruba
1 1 Luxembourg
1 2 El Salvador
1 2 South Africa
1 2 Vietnam
3 8 Macau
1 3 Ireland
...
3 39 Australia
1 13 Austria
1 13 Switzerland
22 302 Korea
17 261 Indonesia
9 181 Malaysia
1 21 Romania
2 46 Mexico
2 47 Finland
5 132 Hong Kong

Bonus points if you can tell what those three countries have in common that somewhat surprised me in the context of the riddle.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Never hosted a comp?


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

All in the middle east?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

UAE hosted the DubaiOpen2009.
keemy's guess is almost what I mean. But what does middle east have to do with the riddle?


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

idk like that area isn't known for it's amazing gender equality.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 15, 2010)

They're all Islamic countries.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 15, 2010)

They all have the death penalty?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Devin + Matt = correct 

Found it interesting that the only three countries where women dominate (the WCA database) are Islamic countries in the middle east. Doesn't quite reflect the impression I had (although I had read about Atatürk's reforms including Women's rights before). Of course the numbers are small, but I still find it interesting.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Matt S said:


> They're all Islamic countries.





jamesdeanludlow said:


> They all have the death penalty?


Wait, Texans are Muslims?
(terrible joke.)

Anyway, that's pretty cool. 
Although "guessing" got easier as they went along.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Although "guessing" got easier as they went along.



Yeah, I didn't want it to take too long so I told how good the guesses were. I think it went well this way, thanks for starting.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Although "guessing" got easier as they went along.
> ...



Pretty much as soon as Sarah and I posted, it'd be hard to have read and get more than 2 wrong. 

These games are fun. Speaking of little games, whatever happened to Chris' old "Surprise Challenges"? I miss those.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> These games are fun. Speaking of little games, whatever happened to Chris' old "Surprise Challenges"? I miss those.



They can come back  I still have a few ideas for them, and there were also some ideas submitted by other users that I thought were really good. It will always be when you're least expecting it, of course 

Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > These games are fun. Speaking of little games, whatever happened to Chris' old "Surprise Challenges"? I miss those.
> ...


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow look how many Dene's there are.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> Wow look how many Dene's there are.



holy *** you are way more mindsplitted than I thought O___O atleast 12 personalities is incredible >.<'


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2010)

There is no such thing as females.
It's a lie!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> There is no such thing as females.
> It's a lie!


mhmm
female = cake.
Good to know.


----------



## Samania (Jul 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> There is no such thing as females.
> It's a lie!


Boats are considered female.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 15, 2010)

Had no idea there were 14 Dene clones running around out there.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> female = cake.




"The plot can be enlivened somewhat by assuming that cake is the mushroom kingdom word for sex"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > female = cake.
> ...


Are you insinuating that females are only good for such?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Well, he is afterall, the "World's best lover."


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2010)

NO GIRLS ON THE INTERNET!!!!!


----------

